# Argh I hate my new radian XTSL! Cannot install it in Sienna



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

I was SO excited to get my XTSLs today! I have boulevards currently, and my daughter is nearing 1" below the shell, and is 31 pounds, so I wanted to upgrade...

Well I have an 09 Sienna, and even without tightening the tether, DD is practically laying down. WTH! PLUS, if you try to tighten the latch belts, it is nearly impossible because the part you pull is on the inside. If I use the latch hooks upside down then the belt you pull is on the outside and easier to tighten, but the carseat is still all over the place- cannot get it tight. Arghh. So what is my other option? Truefit premier?


----------



## Latte Mama (Aug 25, 2009)

I strongly suggest you visit car-seat.org. They have a whole thread designated to installing Radians! There are lots of techs there who can help you get that seat in. Don't give up.

http://www.car-seat.org/showthread.php?t=18235

ETA: There's the Radian thread above. But you can post a thread asking for help and someone will walk you through it. HTH!


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Have you tried installing it in a different seating position? In my car I get a better install outboard b/c it can brace against the passanger seat (Radian allows bracing)
Also, have you tried installing with the seatbelt? If LATCH is giving you issues you can just do that.

Also if you pull it out from the seat bite, and lean over it from the back, you can get it in more upright. That works when I intall it in the center when my sister is in town and we need to fit 5 people in the car!


----------



## LaurenAnanas (Feb 26, 2008)

I've got an XTSL...it sounds like your latch belt is backwards. When its facing the right direction, the "pull end" should be on the outside, and the latch clips right side up. So maybe try reversing the latch belt, end to end?

Also, I second the "pull back from the seat belt/back and press down on the seat edge" while tightening. It allows you to get it much more upright. I don't know if it's the right way to do it, but I sit on the seat while tightening. The lack of armrests means there's room for my adult backside. And I can get it super snug that way.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Yes, the radian with older kids in the captain's chairs off the Sienna will not work. Even if you get it installed more upright, as your child sits in it the seat compresses and it overreclines. The Complete Air works really well (that is what my ds is in because of the radian issue in my '09 Sienna).

You CANNOT brace the radian against the front seat in the '09 Sienna due to the airbags, so that is not an option. The only way you could brace it is if you install it on the rear bench and brace with one of the captain's chairs.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Well I think I was able to get it tight enough, and so far it isn't over-reclined. My husband knelt on it and the bottoms are rock solid. They aren't even touching the front seats. So maybe it IS possible to correctly install them in a sienna? I hope so. Maybe I will post pics...


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

lurking as we have a sienna and I plan to upgrade ds at some point to remain rf longer...

-Angela


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amila* 
Well I think I was able to get it tight enough, and so far it isn't over-reclined. My husband knelt on it and the bottoms are rock solid. They aren't even touching the front seats. So maybe it IS possible to correctly install them in a sienna? I hope so. Maybe I will post pics...


IME, you can get it in the Sienna and it will stay at an acceptable angle for some kids. As kids get taller and heavier and there is more weight towards the top of the seat then it tends to start overreclining. When I had the issue with ds2, it took about 4 rides in the seat before it would start doing it, and then I would reinstall and it'd work for a few rides, but that's really not practical all the time.


----------

